# Vote Vote For Week 3 Basketballboards.net Top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is that time again. Please vote your Top 25 ranking here. Who is your new Number one team? 

closing ends December 4 around 10:30pm CDT.


----------



## YoungMufan34 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. UCLA
2. Pitt
3. UNC
4. Ohio State
5. Alabama 
6. Texas A&M
7. Duke
8. Washington
9. LSU
10. Wisconsin
11. UConn
12. Memphis
13. Florida
14. Kansas
15. Arizona
16. Marquette
17. Butler
18. Gonzaga
19. Wichita State
20. Syracuse
21. Nevada
22. Oklahoma State
23. Arkansas
24. Oregon
25. Virginia


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas Alum if you want add a bit more accuracy to this poll, we should have a cutoff of games as of the end of Saturday or Sunday.

1	UCLA
2	Texas A&M
3	UNC
4	Pitt
5	Ohio St
6	Wichita St
7	Butler
8	Alabama
9 Florida
10	Oregon
11	Duke
12	UConn
13	LSU
14	Wisconsin
15	Gonzaga
16	Washington
17	Syracuse
18	Arizona
19	Marquette
20	Nevada
21 Maryland
22	Clemson
23	Missouri
24	Memphis
25 Kansas


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1. UCLA
2. Pitt
3. Florida
4. UNC
5. Gonzaga
6. Alabama 
7. Texas A&M
8. Duke
9. Washington
10. Marquette
11. LSU
12. Alabama
13. Kansas
14. Arizona
15. Uconn
16. Memphis
17. Wisconsin
18. Maryland
19. NC State
20. Wichita State
21. Syracuse
22. Nevada
23. Oregon
24. Arkansas
25. Depaul


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

1. UCLA
2. Pitt
3. Florida
4. Alabama
5. North Carolina
6. Texas A&M
7. Ohio State
8. LSU
9. Duke
10. Arizona
11. Washington
12. Kansas
13. Wisconsin
14. Memphis
15. Butler
16. Marquette
17. San Diego St.
18. UCONN
19. Gonzaga
20. Georgia Tech
21. Wichita St.
22. Syracuse
23. Maryland
24. Nevada
25. Virginia


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 1	UCLA


I thought you said Texas A&M was going to be your #1 this week.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> 10. Marquette


Marquette still at #10 despite a home loss to North Dakota State? How is that any worse than the Kansas loss? Duke is down this year and Marquette have had CLOSE games against so bad teams, and now they lost to NDSU.

1. UCLA
2. Pitt
3. UNC
4. Alabama
5. Texas A&M
6. Washington
7. Ohio State
8. Wichita State
9. Florida
10. LSU
11. Wisconsin
12. UConn
13. Butler
14. Gonzaga
15. Kansas
16. Duke
17. Arizona
18. Marquette
19. Memphis
20. Oregon
21. Maryland
22. Air Force
23. Nevada
24. Missouri
25. Oklahoma State

I can't wait to see Alabama and Washington play someone good. And by the way, Texas A&M will be #1 in my poll next week if they win both of their games this comming week.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Washington shouldn't be in the top 10....They haven't played a road game yet and the only decent team they've played was Northern Iowa.

Next weekend we'll see how good they are when they come into the Kennel to play.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm not too hung up on rankings just yet. Gonzaga DOES have a loss right now to a mid-major, so it's hard to make an argument for them as top 10. A lot of great OOC games are comming up in the next few weeks. If this was the BCS, the poll wouldn't even be released yet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> so it's hard to make an argument for them as top 10.


i dont believe he said they were, did he?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

After a year plus of my being a presence on the College Bball scene at bbb.net I don't think it should come as any surprise that I get off topic very easily.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kansas Alum if you want add a bit more accuracy to this poll, we should have a cutoff of games as of the end of Saturday or Sunday.


The reason I started this tread early is b/c Sunday am is the only time I am able to get online unitl 10pm CDT Sundays with my newborn and working.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i thought it closed tonight at 10:30... Good. I'll have my picks in in a few...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 UCLA
2 Pitt
3 UNC
4 Alabama
5 Texas A&M
6 Ohio State
7 Florida---Lost to FSU
8-Wichita State
9UCONN
10Washington
11 Arizona
12 Kansas
13 Duke
14 LSU
15 Butler 
16 Gonzaga
17 Wisconsin
18 Virginia
19 Oregon
20 Marquette
21 Maryland
22 Nevada
23 Syracuse
24 Georgetown
25 Missouri----I hate to put them here but 8-0 and beat Arkansas


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> i thought it closed tonight at 10:30... Good. I'll have my picks in in a few...



No I useally open polls in the evening of SUndays and closed 10:30pm CDT Monday nights and post on Tuesdays

Also Cutoff is Sunday night games just like AP and Coach polls So some of you may need to change your Florida rankings since they lost to Florida State today.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I will edit my poll if there are any upsets tonight. If that messes up the calculations just let me know KA and I'll just leave it be.
> 
> .


you and all can edit until votign is closed Monday night.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1.	UCLA
2.	Pitt
3.	Texas A&M
4.	UNC
5.	Ohio State
6.	Alabama
7.	Washington
8.	Duke
9.	Florida
10.	UConn
11.	Witch St.
12.	Butler
13.	Gonzaga
14.	Kansas
15.	Arizona
16.	Marquette
17.	LSU
18.	Memphis
19.	Oregon
20.	Air Force
21.	Syracuse
22.	Oklahoma State
23.	San Diego State
24.	Virginia
25. Missouri


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> The reason I started this tread early is b/c Sunday am is the only time I am able to get online unitl 10pm CDT Sundays with my newborn and working.


Hey that's fine. Next week just put that the cutoff is as of the end of Sunday games, in your first message, just so everyone is working off the same page. I always do mine on Sunday when I have time, then make edits if necessary based on Sunday game play.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1.	UCLA
2.	Pitt
3.	UNC
4.	Ohio State
5.	Texas A&M
6.	Alabama
7.	Duke
8.	Washington
9.	UConn
10.	Florida
11.	Butler
12.	Witch St.
13.	Gonzaga
14.	LSU
15.	Oregon
16.	Marquette
17.	Arizona
18.	Memphis
19.	Kansas
20.	Florida State
21.	Syracuse
22.	Oklahoma State
23.	San Diego State
24.	Virginia
25. Clemson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> 1. UCLA
> 2. Pitt
> 3. Florida
> 4. UNC
> ...



No Ohio St.?


----------



## Youngfoe (Nov 20, 2006)

This is my www.bball.hu officiall NCAA Top 25 

1. Florida 1. SEC 7-1 
2. Ohio State 3. Big Ten 7-1 
3. North Carolina 2. ACC 6-1 
4. Pittsburgh 5. Big East 7-0 
5. UCLA 6. Pac-10 5-0 
6. Alabama 7. SEC 7-0 
7. Marquette 8. Big East 8-1 
8. Texas A&M 12. Big XII. 7-0 
9. LSU 9. SEC 4-1 
10. Duke 10. ACC 7-1 
11. Wisconsin 11. Big Ten 7-1 
12. Kansas 4. Big XII. 6-2 
13. Connecticut 14. Big East 6-0 
14. Arizona 15. Pac-10 5-1 
15. Syracuse 16. Big East 7-1 
16. Memphis 17. Conference Usa 5-1 
17. Georgia Tech 19. ACC 6-1 
18. Washington 20. Pac-10 6-0 
19. Butler 24.. Horizon 9-0 
20. Maryland 23. ACC 8-0 
21. Wichita State 25. CAA 6-0 
22. Texas 18. Big XII. 5-2 
23. Nevada 23. WAC 6-0 
24. Gonzaga - WCC 8-1 
25. Tennessee 21. SEC 6-2


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There are four people here who have Wichita St, #20 or worse. Two words for you,

Wake up.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Does everyone really think Virginia is that bad? After all these losses Arizona still cant move up? Just wondering, lol.


----------



## Razorback_Man29 (Jan 7, 2006)

1.	UCLA
2.	Pittsburgh
3.	UNC
4.	Texas A&M
5.	Ohio State
6.	Alabama
7.	Wichita State
8.	Florida
9.	UConn
10.	Washington
11.	Duke
12.	Butler
13.	Gonzaga
14.	LSU
15.	Arizona
16.	Oregon
17.	Memphis
18.	Wisconsin
19.	Kansas
20.	Syracuse
21.	Marquette
22.	Nevada
23.	Missouri
24.	Oklahoma State
25.	Purdue


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Does everyone really think Virginia is that bad? After all these losses Arizona still cant move up? Just wondering, lol.


11,14,14,15,15,17,18 seems quite reasonable to me. I have them at lowest at #18... and I am just not sold on there team this year - seems like a Typical Arizona team in the 2000's that is overranked by there style of play. Did not have them in my top 15 to start the year, so why should they be higher now.
They have lots of time to prove me wrong, and I hardly discount the possibility.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Pitt
2. UCLA
3. North Carolina
4. Alabama
5. Ohio St.
6. Texas A&M
7. Florida
8. Kansas
9. Duke
10. Washington
11. LSU
12. Marquette
13. UConn
14. Butler
15. Wichita St.
16. Memphis
17. Gonzaga
18. Maryland
19. Wisconsin
20. Nevada
21. Arizona
22. Syracuse
23. Southern Illinois
24. Missouri
25. Notre Dame


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1] UCLA
2] Pittsburgh
3] Butler
4] Ohio State
5] Florida
6] Kansas
7] Alabama
8] Texas A&M
9] North Carolina
10] Marquette
11] Duke
12] LSU
13] Arizona
14] UConn
15] Washington
16] Gonzaga
17] Wichita St.
18] Wisconsin
19] Oregon
20] Nevada
21] San Diego St.
22] Missouri
23] Clemson
24] Notre Dame
25] Syracuse​
Reason For Butler At #3


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Does everyone really think Virginia is that bad? After all these losses Arizona still cant move up? Just wondering, lol.


I could say the same thing about Wisconsin. We're unranked in at least one poll here.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I could say the same thing about Wisconsin. We're unranked in at least one poll here.


Nah,,, Wisconsin is better then Arizona.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Winthrop comes to the Kohl Center tonight. Should be a great game.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. UCLA
2. Pitt
3. UNC
4. Texas A&M
5. Ohio State
6. Alabama
7. Florida
8. Duke
9. Wichita St
10. UConn
11. Butler
12. Washington
13. Kansas
14. Gonzaga
15. Arizona
16. LSU
17. Wisconsin
18. Memphis
19. Oregon
20. Marquette
21. Syracuse
22. Oklahoma State
23. Air Force
24. Virginia
25. Missouri


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

We'll see how legit Texas A&M is this week when they play LSU tomorrow and UCLA on Saturday.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> 1] UCLA
> 2] Pittsburgh
> 3] Butler
> 4] Ohio State
> ...


You might want to adjust your rankings before this thread gets closed.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 11,14,14,15,15,17,18 seems quite reasonable to me. I have them at lowest at #18... and I am just not sold on there team this year - seems like a Typical Arizona team in the 2000's that is overranked by there style of play. Did not have them in my top 15 to start the year, so why should they be higher now.
> They have lots of time to prove me wrong, and I hardly discount the possibility.



I understnad that you dont like their style of play, because it makes them seem better then they really are. However, I just dont agree with that statement. 2001 Arizona lost in the title game, 2002, they were a shot away from the final four, 2004 they blew their lead to make the final four.

2003 and 2005 are the same, there were no leaders and bad chemsity. Other then that Arizona has come 1 shot and about 10 seconds away from 3 final fours since 2001.


----------

